# Safety Contractor's Qualification Questionnaire



## كمال1975 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

could you please help me in getting practical template for safety questionnaire ?
how can i evaluate the questionnaire? i mean what is the rule or reference to qualify or accept the subcontractor / contractor or not?

thanks.


----------



## عمروصلاح (29 نوفمبر 2010)

I hope this be beneficial to you .

http://www.sgi.com/company_info/environment/downloads/contractor_qualification.pdf


----------



## sunrise86 (14 يونيو 2016)

:14:


----------

